# IUI - period pains



## Toddy

Hi Peter and anyone else that reads my message.

Has anyone experienced their normal period pains at the time they should be having them after having IUI treatment.

I had my first IUI done 19/3 but tonight I seem to be getting period pains. I have been positive up until now but these pains are putting negative thoughts in to my head.

If anyone reading my message has actually conceived with IUI, are these period pains normal? I do suffer from endometris (can't spell it) and that does give me grief before my period starts too.

I know all our bodies are different but my consultant didn't really say what I should be feeling within the next 2 weeks, so I don't know if this is normal or not.

Baby dust to all.

Ali.x


----------



## Jayne

Hi Ali 

Period pains are really, really common after all types of fertility treatment. If you are using progesterone support, then this is the likely cause as it can gve you all sorts of nasty symptoms, ie. AF pains, sore boobs, tiredness, etc. 

Also if you had ovarian stimulation before IUI, then you may feel some sharp pains in your ovaries as they retrn to normal size. 

AF pains are also really common a long time into pregnancy. I certainly had them with both of mine. I also had them on my 2ww when I wasn't pg though.

Overall, I think it's best (although extremely difficult) to try and ignore any symptoms on the 2ww. It's too early for genuine pg symptoms and AF pains are mega common, so no true sign that AF is on her way either.

Try to remain positive. 

Why not join the girls on the 2ww board - most of whom experience the same anguish as you, and are great support for the 2ww. 

Take care, and good luck.

J


----------



## 2nd time around

Great advice J, I am feeling the same happy toddy, so its good to get sensibel advice and get me back down to earth. I cannot remeber at all what it was like last time and I got pg! 
2taxx


----------



## peter

Dera Happy Toddy,

This is absolutely normal as J indicates in her message.

Regards,

Peter



Happytoddy said:


> Hi Peter and anyone else that reads my message.
> 
> Has anyone experienced their normal period pains at the time they should be having them after having IUI treatment.
> 
> I had my first IUI done 19/3 but tonight I seem to be getting period pains. I have been positive up until now but these pains are putting negative thoughts in to my head.
> 
> If anyone reading my message has actually conceived with IUI, are these period pains normal? I do suffer from endometris (can't spell it) and that does give me grief before my period starts too.
> 
> I know all our bodies are different but my consultant didn't really say what I should be feeling within the next 2 weeks, so I don't know if this is normal or not.
> 
> Baby dust to all.
> 
> Ali.x


----------

